# DS #4153: Oktoberfest - The Official Game (Europe)



## granville (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5345^^


----------



## funem (Sep 6, 2009)

Can I hear the sound of the ( beer ) barrel being scraped ?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 6, 2009)

Ages 3+??  Isn't that a little too young?


----------



## granville (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe not too young in Europe! Good eye though!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 6, 2009)

Imagine Alcoholism and Sausage Gluttony


----------



## dice (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Direct a Bavarian Humpa-Band, finger-wrestle against the mighty Sepp (the strongest man on the Oktoberfest) or catch a ride on the ghost train - a grand total of six fun and exciting minigames will help you transform yourself from a regular tourist to a proper Bavarian! Regain your strength with sausage and beer, train your brain with the Oktoberfest Trivia Quiz or just enjoy the soothing polka-soundtrack.
> 
> QUOTE*The official Oktoberfest game licensed by the city of Munich!
> *Minigames Bavarian style: Finger-Wrestling, ring-the-bell strength test, ghost train, beer-serving, conducting and bavarian folk dance.
> *Test your knowledge with the Oktoberfest Trivia Quiz and learn interesting and fun facts about the event and its history.




Also...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oktoberfest/

So basically this is a mini-game complitation based on the event "Oktoberfest" held in Germany (duh!).


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess USK and PEGI were "under the influence" when they rated this game...


----------



## [Truth] (Sep 6, 2009)

13. days left and


thank god i live in munich


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> I guess USK and PEGI were "under the influence" when they rated this game...



I'm pretty sure they were under the influence when they made this game. I mean, not only is it a terrible concept, but 6 minigames? I mean, most titles have more than that and they aren't even minigame collections. It wouldn't call it "shovelware" because it's not trying to catch the "Imagine" crowd and whatever, but probably shittyware.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in it's original form.


----------



## Naridar (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh, good ol' shovelware! Human stupidness known no limits...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 6, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

>


----------



## funem (Sep 6, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

>




Nice Juggs


----------



## Jockel (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd like to get my hands on those... beers


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 6, 2009)

wtf? o.O
I'll pass on this..


----------



## Langin (Sep 6, 2009)

omg... this is an worthless game...


----------



## megawalk (Sep 6, 2009)

but the party rocks Beer and Sausage!


----------



## crook (Sep 6, 2009)

It's the best DS game of all time!


----------



## Teclo (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't hate this shovelware - at least it's based on something other than baby sitting or putting make-up on. A rare example of MANLY shovelware?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 6, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yayjugs:


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 6, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you mean, nice mugs?


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha, I assume this game is for No-Lifers who can't go outside the house and want to be on a party too. Or it's just for lazy fat people who don't want to/can't get out the house. 
But seriously, Oktoberfest looks like a real event. Too bad you don't have it in the Netherlands..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 6, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> It's the best DS game of all time!


First screen is an obvious GH ripoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second one I haven't got a clue what the guy is supposed to do.

But it looks better than I first thought anyway.

Still shovelware though...


----------



## Maktub (Sep 6, 2009)

This game is the shit. Does it include a free ticket to the oktoberfest?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Sep 6, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Second one I haven't got a clue what the guy is supposed to do.


he's about to do the "Schuhplattler"
Wiki--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuhplattler
Video--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6EzPkqt2Rk


----------



## antonkan (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I don't like this game, but that seems to be nice for the screenshots (so that's +1).


----------



## MAD_BOY (Sep 6, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Haha, I assume this game is for No-Lifers who can't go outside the house and want to be on a party too. Or it's just for lazy fat people who don't want to/can't get out the house.
> But seriously, Oktoberfest looks like a real event. Too bad you don't have it in the Netherlands..


We do have Oktoberfest here in the south 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.oktoberfeestsittard.nl see? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait for it to start again


----------



## Sanderino (Sep 6, 2009)

Too bad it isn't in the province Zuid-Holland because I live there and Sittard is a little bit too far away for where i live.. And too bad I don't have my own car.. And that I'm not 16. (yet)


----------



## Strider (Sep 6, 2009)

At first I just wanted to comment WTF... but now it all makes sense.

You need a certain level of alcohol to endure the Oktoberfest.... propably it's the same with this game!!


Also, regarding this picture:





Usually these amounts of Beer glasses are carried in *both *hands.


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 6, 2009)

Strider said:
			
		

> At first I just wanted to comment WTF... but now it all makes sense.
> 
> You need a certain level of alcohol to endure the Oktoberfest.... propably it's the same with this game!!
> 
> ...



bitch is pro. i'd like to know how she managed that.


----------



## AparoidX (Sep 6, 2009)

Danke, dummkopfs!


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 6, 2009)

Smoke marijuana for infinitely safer enjoyment than booze


----------



## Bovver (Sep 7, 2009)

If you thought that other girl did something incredible...


----------



## [Truth] (Sep 7, 2009)

this is the regular amount for a wiesn-waitress:





5 maß in each hand.
it´s a really hard job, but you get HUGE amounts of tips.


----------



## funem (Sep 7, 2009)

Sh!t game good thread... well good pictures anyway.....


----------



## kedest (Sep 7, 2009)

european culture at its best


----------



## tatumanu (Sep 7, 2009)

i cant believe this game actually exists! 
Uuuuh and its the official game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oktoberfest is a family event ...but ...3+!? 
Whats next ...Saint Patrick's day official game? ... 
Oh... i got a good concept ... Mardi Gras Bead Puzzle Game!


----------



## X-Grunger (Sep 7, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree

do want!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 7, 2009)

*Imagines a little kid buying this*

Mommy! I like beer!


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 7, 2009)

Regiiko said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has something special in her pants to help her hold stuff up.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 7, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!


this is too hilarious omg xD


----------



## dajavax (Sep 7, 2009)

lol... i can't believe this game xD...

also the rating xD...


----------



## redact (Sep 7, 2009)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]


+1 for this thread


----------



## mrgone (Sep 7, 2009)

i live just on the outskirts of munich, and this game makes me sad.
not that i'am an avid fan of the oktoberfest (wiesn), but i consider it a crap game on par with the likes of "next topmodel"


----------



## zeromac (Sep 7, 2009)

+1 to the pics xD
want mroe xD


----------



## Strider (Sep 7, 2009)

AparoidX said:
			
		

> Danke, dummkopfs!



You don't have any Idea, where Stuttgart and Munich are, do you... it's not even the same federal state.

Edit: Also: Dummköpfe


----------



## RedHero (Sep 7, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. And that blonde girl is really cute >.


----------



## badgerkins (Sep 7, 2009)

AparoidX said:
			
		

> Danke, dummkopfs!



haha when i saw the name, i thought it was some spin off game for the medic.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 7, 2009)

i think rather than the game, the pics have spoilt the game


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 7, 2009)

This looks exactly like this mobile game I had once on a s40 phone.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah they are pretty nice beer juggs crazy germans and their crazy games


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> [Truth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn germans are dirty...why can't i find woman like that here!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 7, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of body painting?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Sep 7, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

>


If they were in this game I'd... .... ... play it. _> _>


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

i am already drunk by viewing picture that dice posted


----------



## Whizz (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome how the giant USK warning (Ages 0 and up? WTF?) is almost blocking the beer


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread wins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"I think this thread is a pretty cool guy. eh shows pr0nz and doesn't afraid of anything..."


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 7, 2009)

not only it wins in that manner but is a rare sight it didn't end up to be a flame on shovelware thread


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 7, 2009)

well, what u expect? its a festival involving beer, babes and sausage, its the ultimate festival


----------



## megawalk (Sep 7, 2009)

i see beer. i think of beer. i want BEER!!!
but i didn't expect this to be shovelware (ah well i am drooling away most of the time due to i am ill right now)


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 7, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

>



I bet this picture is 2x better then this game.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 7, 2009)

BiscuitCookie said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way. So you mean she's not wearing any... and no... either? DO WANT!!!11!1

Also, I'm amazed by the popularity of this thread. I have also seen members post here that I've never ever seen before, so now we all know what kind of games they like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:yayjuggs:


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 7, 2009)

before i even LOOk at the comments...

is everyone talking about the (nice) rack on the cover!?


----------



## Shebang (Sep 7, 2009)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> thank god i live in munich


Oans, zwoa, gsuffa!

Actually it can be more fun elsewhere. Oktoberfest is too crowded.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 7, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> BiscuitCookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well she is wearing underpants but no bra


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 7, 2009)

So technically we should report the user for posting prawnz...


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2009)

I once had a folder with about 200+ bodypainting images.

A shame I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2009)

BiscuitCookie said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes but it's illegal here


----------



## enlargedhousecat (Sep 8, 2009)

I am still laughing and disturbed about the ages 3+ rating


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 8, 2009)

This separates itself from other shovelware in that it's a game about drinking beer and it's 3+
The funny thing is that anyone old enough to drink beer would not be playing this game.



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What crowd?


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 8, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> This separates itself from other shovelware in that it's a game about drinking beer and it's 3+
> The funny thing is that anyone old enough to drink beer would not be playing this game.



Because they're all too drunk to play?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, for anyone that played this game, are there any _real_ jugs in this game (if you know what I mean)?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 8, 2009)

enlargedhousecats said:
			
		

> I am still laughing and disturbed about the ages 3+ rating


damn german kids must be drinking beer early in their life!!


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## QazzaQY2K (Sep 8, 2009)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler








[/Spoiler


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go guys!


----------

